# My second Honda HS621



## GOLDWOOD (Apr 22, 2013)

I was scanning Craigslist for HS621s for extra parts to have on hand for the future. I found a great machine that was rust free except for minor surface rust on the inside of the housing and auger. The only damage I could see was the lower housing was bent up and worn thin because the previous owner neglected the scraper bar. When I got home I put some gas in it and I fired up on the first pull. Engine ran smooth which surprised me because it had not been used for over two years. Best $60.00 I have spent this year!
I want to take off the housing, straighten it and repaint it. The question I have is what order do I remove the two covers and what else do I need to know when I do this task?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

GOLDWOOD said:


> I was scanning Craigslist for HS621s for extra parts to have on hand for the future. I found a great machine that was rust free except for minor surface rust on the inside of the housing and auger. The only damage I could see was the lower housing was bent up and worn thin because the previous owner neglected the scraper bar. When I got home I put some gas in it and I fired up on the first pull. Engine ran smooth which surprised me because it had not been used for over two years. Best $60.00 I have spent this year!
> I want to take off the housing, straighten it and repaint it. The question I have is what order do I remove the two covers and what else do I need to know when I do this task?


congrats. i just can't find one of those around here and when they do come up they around 300.

do you have any pictures. ?

did you drain gas first before putting new gas in? I'm not familiar with the 621. I'm sure people here will chime in and give you some excellent advice. you can use the search function in the Honda subforum and read all the threads on the hs621. plenty of reading.


----------



## GOLDWOOD (Apr 22, 2013)

No old gas in it. Tank was dry, so no gummed up carb to deal with. I did have to do a repair on the fuel shut off valve, because it leaked some when I put fuel in it. I will see if I can upload some photos.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

GOLDWOOD said:


> No old gas in it. Tank was dry, so no gummed up carb to deal with. I did have to do a repair on the fuel shut off valve, because it leaked some when I put fuel in it. I will see if I can upload some photos.


what are you trying to do with the covers? inspect the belt? 

could you straighten out that housing without taking it off? seems so. I use some big locking pliers and apply then bend it back in place. it just depends on damage. the only reason i take the house off is to change the auger belt and bearing on a 2 stage honda. 

looks like a pretty nice machine. i have not owned a single stage so don't know much about the paddles or doing a scraper bar adjustment on them. 

it probably needs a service which should not be much. plug cleaned or replaced, some adjustments like paddles and bar, lube moving stuff like cables and such. simple machine. for $60 you scored .


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Congrats....! They are very well built (little tanks as some owners call them), for a lot of people it is considered 'the best single stage' snowblower ever made by Honda.



I've disassemble a few of them, but I cant remember the order. 



I'll be servicing one soon, I may do a thread on disassemble of it.


Quite a few things need to be removed, but it is straight forward. You may want to remove the engine as well so that you can have just the auger housing to work with.


If you plan to keep it you may want to consider purchasing a service manual for it $40 from Amazon or eBay (they are very well made manuals).


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

i have been meaning to pick this one up for $40 i had already negotiated a price but just havent been able to get over to get it.


https://cleveland.craigslist.org/tls/d/honda-hs621-snowblower/6605875433.html


----------



## GOLDWOOD (Apr 22, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> what are you trying to do with the covers? inspect the belt?
> 
> could you straighten out that housing without taking it off? seems so. I use some big locking pliers and apply then bend it back in place. it just depends on damage. the only reason i take the house off is to change the auger belt and bearing on a 2 stage honda.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion of using locking pliers. I am going to pick up a pair of larger C clamp type vise grips and sandwich a piece of wood on each side of the housing. I think this will enable me to apply equal force on it without putting another kink in the metal.


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

I liked what I saw in the pic of the auger. The auger shaft is reinforced, so it's the 2nd version auger (the 1st version had shafts that broke). The rubber looks new, as well as the rubber bolts & nuts. After you finish working on the housing, install a new scraper bar according to the instructions in the owner's manual. Be sure to measure the rubber as per the owner's manual too, to see if it needs replacement.


----------



## GOLDWOOD (Apr 22, 2013)

The C clamp Vise Grips worked like a charm. The housing is straight with only a slight wrinkle in it. Now I don't need to remove the auger housing. I am not trying to make a museum piece out of it, just a spare usable snow blower.
Thanks for everyones help


----------

